# recomend me a 2k lacquer



## rishi

hi all i am re-spraying my mk2 golf, i have always used hb body auto clear, i need a decent high gloss lacquer. i am willing to speng up to £100 so glasurit is out the question, have heard good things about kapci's gloss level but need some more advice... any help would be great

people have also said stay away from u-pol.


----------



## pcm1980

I've used kapci lacquer before, vey impressed with it, sprays real nice, buffs easily and has a very good shine to it, and all for about £50 per kit. Also used the hb lacquers and rated them too, from what i remember, the gold tin gives the best results.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaran

i use the hb stuff and find the results are good. 
ppg clears are also around your budget price and i know alot of DiY people in the states swear by it on their bodywork forums along with lecher clears.

will grab some ppg on the next thing i paint on mine (sunroof some point this winter) and see how it fares. jsut need my booth up with heating first lol!


----------



## Andyb0127

For the money your looking at spending the only two options I'd recommend would be, Max Meyer, or Lechler. Especially if I'm respraying the whole car.


----------



## Andyb0127

Aaran said:


> i use the hb stuff and find the results are good.
> ppg clears are also around your budget price and i know alot of DiY people in the states swear by it on their bodywork forums along with lecher clears.
> 
> will grab some ppg on the next thing i paint on mine (sunroof some point this winter) and see how it fares. jsut need my booth up with heating first lol!


Max Meyer paints are made and part of ppg products.


----------



## e30sport32

Lesonal 420 hs very good clear made by sikkens and a good price too, should be with in your budget.


----------



## andyrst

max meyer 0300 is what you want,


----------



## MK1Campaign

Max Meyer is very good for the money.


----------



## Aaran

would you say ppg are any good andy? or is the max meyer better stuff?

i ran into the fisher rep when looking at my new unit and had a chat, they said they can do me a gallon kit of it for £60 plus the vat (high solid ppg) which was the same price iv been getting the hb body high solid stuff for


----------



## Andyb0127

Aaran said:


> would you say ppg are any good andy? or is the max meyer better stuff?
> 
> i ran into the fisher rep when looking at my new unit and had a chat, they said they can do me a gallon kit of it for £60 plus the vat (high solid ppg) which was the same price iv been getting the hb body high solid stuff for


Last ppg paint I use was there ppg deltron which was actually really good. But that said max Meyer isn't really that much different, reason I liked max Meyer is because didn't matter how long you left it. When it came to flatting and polishing it was really easy but the gloss levels, stayed there was no real drop at all.


----------



## pcm1980

Also heard that valspar lacquer is very good for money. Valspar own house if kolor.
http://www.autopaintdoncaster.com/products/VALSPAR-2K-7.5LT-LACQUER-KIT-=-2.5LT-ACT.html
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toddy23

like already said max meyer is a good cheap 2k clear,i have used the 0300 and got the 0200 for jobs at home and it smells the same as ppg clearcoat but its a non compliant clear.i have just started doing free lance work at other bodyshops and have tried a few clears over the past weeks and the best cheap one i have used was one off fleet factors but carnt remember the name so next time im in i will get the name as its a awsome clearcoat


----------



## rishi

so far in the list are:

hb body auto clear 492 (gold tin)
max meyer 0300
kapci (not sure on which one)

which is best? i just want super glossy :devil: lol


----------



## toddy23

the clearcoat is called crystal clearcoat its a white tin with a blue logo on the front and it comes from fleet factors i have used £500 plus clearcoats but this crystal is the ****** mirror finish every time so easy to put on,i have just bought 2 for home use with fast hardener but they also do rapid,medium and slow,i got the price through the garage i work at and it cost £70.50 but the boss said he will knock the vat off. best clear i have used in a while and you can hammer it on with no drop of gloss or solvent pop


----------



## pcm1980

Is it made by trade euro?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cossierick

That kapci stuff drops gloss after time, and the crystal is **** hot, for everthing, aplication, gloss etc but heard (seen ) of it shelling off after 6months

rick


----------



## craigeh123

What do you mean by shelling off ? It goes flat ?


----------



## 3R PROJECT

Hd Body clear 492 is the no.1 in use clear at bodyshops in Greece . An acceptable gloss , decent solids and absolutely garbage . It does worth 11euro a litre but i do not respect any professional that uses it or any other cheap clearcoat . The gloss drops in a few months , it becomes super soft after a few months of sun exposure and it dies in 2 years . Dupont 3550 may cost you 3times more but is very easy to spray and none of the above symptoms will ever be found in that level of quality . It is not as hard as spies hecker diamant but it is actually glocier , it rivals glasurit fine in that aspect . By the way what kind of clear worths 500euro , that claim is absolutely fictional and not helpful at the least . It scares of people from getting quotes for top shelf products . I use spies hecker diamant anti scratch clear coat which is considered by most the best blearcoat in the world and i get it for 45euro a litre .


----------



## toddy23

the garage im doing work for say they have using crystal for over 2 years with no problems coming back also the girl who delivers the stock says they sell [email protected] loads of the stuff,and all it says on the tin is crystal clearcoat so look up fleet factors paint suppliers and ask for it,you wont believe the finish you get with it.when ever i try new clears out i butch it and see what limits it has but not found any.


----------



## toddy23

why dont you price sikkens lv superior up for the clear,hardener and reducer and its over 
£500 with the vat


----------



## 3R PROJECT

5l of lv Superior + 2,5 l lv superior hardener + 1l lv superior Accelerator costs me 250euro with vat . What are you talking about ? Where did you get a quote like that . Lv superior is not even one of the best clearcoats , just a very good one . It is one of the most popular clearcoats in use . Do you think that would be the case if it costed 500pounds . I have sprayed 1700litres of product this year , trust me I know prices .


----------



## toddy23

woohooo 1700 ltrs get you,,,,,,knob head


----------



## 3R PROJECT

toddy23 said:


> woohooo 1700 ltrs get you,,,,,,knob head


Hahahaha !! I love british slang , lol . What got you so worked up kid ?


----------



## pcm1980

This the stuff??
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andyrst

3R PROJECT said:


> Hahahaha !! I love british slang , lol . What got you so worked up kid ?


yeah i can get the sikkens for same price over in ireland, 98% bodyshops use HB body an they reakon best ever:doublesho i use glasurit its very good, but always wanted to try the spies hecker, doesnt spies need baking? or can it be air dryed?


----------



## tzotzo

3R PROJECT said:


> Hahahaha !! I love british slang , lol . What got you so worked up kid ?


any chance of you guys mud wrestling dressed in mankinis?

Clear coat and hardener kit cost less than 200 pounds. whos the knob head know?


----------



## 3R PROJECT

andyrst said:


> yeah i can get the sikkens for same price over in ireland, 98% bodyshops use HB body an they reakon best ever:doublesho i use glasurit its very good, but always wanted to try the spies hecker, doesnt spies need baking? or can it be air dryed?


As a Greek it is very nice indeed to see a company from home doing so well for herself . That does not change the content in the can . Even though everyone at Body is very lovely and their no1 rep is a personal friend . They all know my honest opinion . I find it ridiculous to compare body to stadox , r-m or dupont and almost insulting to compare it to sikkens , spies hecker or glasurit . Though it does cost 3times less than first three . Spies hecker diamant 8450 with vhs 3230 hardener i would not use without backing . not that it is not going to cure in absolutely glass like surface , cause it will . but you can never get the full hardness of vhs outside of the booth since the product will never cure to that . That stands for all vhs clear , with the exception of dupont 3300s which is rock hard but if not baked for 45min it will cure to the worst peel nightmare you have ever seen . Use spies hecker hs 8035 with regular hs 3315 hardener and even outside of the booth it will cure to a very hard amazingly flat high gloss surface similar to dupont 3550 though the second one would appriciate a little bit of heat . if you do not spray in a booth make sure to purchase spies hecker permafast 5107 hs surfacer (fuller ) which is inferior to dupont's LE but it cures to 300micro outside of the booth leaving with extra material to play with and it will cover anything . Hope that helps .


----------



## cossierick

craigeh123 said:


> What do you mean by shelling off ? It goes flat ?


Exactly that. I looses gloss does the kapci and seen the crystal shell off as it doesnt stick to the base coat and after 12+months peels off. From talks with fleet its the hardner thats too fast , im not gettin too involved but the crystal rep wasnt interested.


----------



## craigeh123

So in other words avoid the crystal stuff and the kapci ?


----------



## Andyb0127

You'll find with most of the laquers that come as kits i.e. with laquer and hardner and are not that expensive are cheap for a reason, mostly the hardner will be fast, and they look ok when first painted, but then try start to loose there gloss turning more into a satin finish. As said its because the hardners are to fast.
We're using Glasurit and bmw pro clear, but have five different types of hardner according to the size of the job were painting, meaning if its a full repaint we will use an extra slow hardner and extra slow thinner, so the laquer stays open longer and flows better, giving a better finish.


----------



## R B Customs

I'm surprised no one has mentioned mipa HS 2k clear (not the MS, that's rubbish) Unless I'm unaware of a secret group of haters; everyone seems to recommend it and it's all I use to protect my custom work. not sure how it compares in terms of pricing but I've never thought of it as expensive. 

off the top of my head it's the CS85 HS lacquer.


----------



## pcm1980

Also what about nexa 190-596 ms clear, a very good clear within your budget by one if biggest/best known paint manafacturers. Other clears maybe worth mentioning are octoral and debeer. Its worth getting the best you can afford because i've found over the years that the cheaper ones are more brittle and chip easier ( not good for the front end of your pride and joy ).

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaran

hurm anyone used this yet?

http://www.ppg.com/coatings/refinish/en/products/deltron/Pages/DC2000UltraVelocityClear.aspx

guessing die to its fast drying times its not ideal for full car resprays though?


----------



## andyrst

Andyb0127 said:


> You'll find with most of the laquers that come as kits i.e. with laquer and hardner and are not that expensive are cheap for a reason, mostly the hardner will be fast, and they look ok when first painted, but then try start to loose there gloss turning more into a satin finish. As said its because the hardners are to fast.
> We're using Glasurit and bmw pro clear, but have five different types of hardner according to the size of the job were painting, meaning if its a full repaint we will use an extra slow hardner and extra slow thinner, so the laquer stays open longer and flows better, giving a better finish.


isnt there only three hardeners for the glasurit 923-45 andy? am using this at the min, do you use the 22line glasurit aswel?


----------



## moosh

I wonder if the guy has chosen one yet?


----------



## Andyb0127

andyrst said:


> isnt there only three hardeners for the glasurit 923-45 andy? am using this at the min, do you use the 22line glasurit aswel?


There should be a range of hardners for it mate, it may be worth contacting your Glasurit rep.

No were using Glasurit 90line, which is actually solvent. You put M4 in first which converts it to waterbase, which is not cheap 5ltrs of M4 is around £450 to buy, and were painting 10-12 cars per day so you can imagine how much we get through.

Laquer wise were using, 923-335 HS klarlack, 923-447 klarlack krazfast (ceramic), 923-135 racing clear. Our hardners range from extra slow, slow, normal, fast, extra fast.


----------



## Andyb0127

moosh said:


> I wonder if the guy has chosen one yet?


He's probably even more confused now, as to which one to get.


----------



## Aaran

i know i am after reading this thread lol.

got the wheels to paint on my customers car so got a lt of ppg deltron on the way. think i will just have to try each one and find one that i prefer. i suppose it all rolls down to personal preference as to which clear you like. i dont have a problem with HB stuff, yes it stays soft and takes ages to go proper rock hard but i have not had any of the drop back mentioned and it works easy with the buffer, which is important on a bare shell builds to me because no matter how careful you are you will put fine scratches/mars on the finish when putting it all back together, which means its easy to buff out afterwards.

the 4 cars we have all done with the same stuff look just as good today and thats up 4 years on from when they were finished. all used daily and they see their fair share of grit,rain and mud and sun


----------



## pcm1980

Have u decided on a lacquer yet?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

